# Rennes : soirée Leopard



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2007)

Comme l'annonce Fat Boss Slim ici, une soirée Leopard, dont la date et l'heure sont encore à préciser, sera organisée à l'Apple Center de Rennes.

Vous pouvez d'ores et déjà dire si en principe vous venez ou pas.



[Edith-tadam]


Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> [snare roll mode]
> La date de sortie de Leopard est le...
> [/snare roll mode]
> 
> ...


[/Edith-tadam]


----------



## macmarco (2 Octobre 2007)

Oups !
J'ai fait une b&#234;tise.
J'ai chang&#233; la date et &#231;a a r&#233;initialis&#233; les inscriptions !!! :hein: :rose: 

[Edith]
Apparemment, chaque changement de date r&#233;initialise.
Donc, &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien de s'inscrire avant d'avoir la bonne date.
Ca craint un peu.
A moins que les mod&#233;rateurs n'aient la possibilit&#233; de modifier sans que les inscriptions ne soient r&#233;initialis&#233;es ?
[/Edith]


----------



## MamaCass (2 Octobre 2007)

Je viens 

T'inqui&#232;tes macmarco, on s'inscrit on verra bien


----------



## divoli (2 Octobre 2007)

Slip Leopard obligatoire. Rien d'autre.


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Slip Leopard obligatoire. Rien d'autre.



ah ouais, juste le slip?


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2007)

_d&#233;sol&#233;, je voulais tester macmarco, je fais pas mieux que toi ! _


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _désolé, je voulais tester macmarco, je fais pas mieux que toi ! _




Je ne sais pas si Benjamin y pourrait quelque chose, parce que c'est pas très pratique, quand même !


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Slip Leopard obligatoire. Rien d'autre.



Tu vas venir Divoli alors  ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Octobre 2007)

[snare roll mode]
La date de sortie de Leopard est le...
[/snare roll mode]

[Crash symbal]
*Le 24 &#224; partir de 19h !
*[/Crash symbal]

Et je pense que j'y serai 

Au fait MamaCass, ton AppleCare est arriv&#233;


----------



## macmarco (3 Octobre 2007)

Bon, maintenant, vous pouvez tous définitivement vous (ré)inscrire !


----------



## MamaCass (3 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Au fait MamaCass, ton AppleCare est arriv&#233;



Merci pour l'info, garde le au chaud, je ne sais pas quand je pourrais pass&#233; &#224; part le bbiiiiiipp bien s&#251;r 

ps : peux plus donner de coups de boule :rose:


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> *Le 24 à partir de 19h !
> *


Ah ?
C'est officiel maintenant ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas officiel, mais une info d'Apple... &#224; titre priv&#233; aux APR.

Nous recevrons entre 100 et 150 bo&#238;tes pour le mettre en vente le soir m&#234;me, mais pas avant !

Je crois que tous les OS X sont sortis le 24 du mois


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2007)

Toujours &#224; titre priv&#233; 

Y aura-t-il une option de pr&#233;vente sur le Store comme pour Tiger ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (3 Octobre 2007)

Ca je sais pas, en tous cas tous les APR devraient faire comme nous.


----------



## da capo (3 Octobre 2007)

ok merci d'avoir fait passer l'info en tout cas.

je ne te demande pas de m'en mettre une de c&#244;t&#233;, je ne suis pas pr&#234;t de venir dans l'Ouest pour la chercher.

Passez une bonne soir&#233;e


----------



## wadju (3 Octobre 2007)

salut, fat boss slim!

J'ai commandé un MBP et il est censé arriver le 15 octobre. Est-ce que tu penses que apple va faire un petit quelque chose? Style mettre un dvd avec la mise à jour dans le carton?

merci


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Octobre 2007)

Si tu es livr&#233; le 15, alors non il devrait te l'envoyer apr&#232;s le 24 en toute logique. Mais qui sait


----------



## Taho! (4 Octobre 2007)

Hop ! M&#234;me si la date n'est pas encore d&#233;finitive, &#231;a vaut le coup quand m&#234;me de placer ce fil en important... Si la date officielle change, on changera ici aussi. De l&#224; dire qu'on a encore le choix... 

Note aux autres g&#233;rants d'APR, annoncez si vous aussi vous faites une sp&#233;ciale Leopard ce soir-l&#224;...


----------



## So6 (4 Octobre 2007)

"*Update:* We are receiving additional tips from industry sources who indicate that October 26 is currently the estimated ship date for Mac OS X Leopard."

Source : http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/07/10/04/apple_announcements_brewing_for_late_october.html


----------



## clochelune (4 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> C'est pas officiel, mais une info d'Apple... à titre privé aux APR.
> 
> Nous recevrons entre 100 et 150 boîtes pour le mettre en vente le soir même, mais pas avant !
> 
> Je crois que tous les OS X sont sortis le 24 du mois



oh, merci pour l'info ;-)
je lirai vos réactions avec avidité (en attendant quelques mois avant d'adopter ce petit Léopard de bureau)


----------



## MamaCass (5 Octobre 2007)

Si tu veux venir  &#224; la soir&#233;e Clochelune, pas de probl&#232;me pour l'h&#233;bergement


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2007)

un intrus (derennes, rennesman, etc&#8230 se croyant, dr&#244;le m&#233;chant et intelligent  se propose de g&#226;cher la soir&#233;e en pourrissant le fil

sujet r&#233;ouvert


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Octobre 2007)

Tu ne seras pas parmi nous al&#232;m ?


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2007)

_il faut que j'en discute avec le second conducteur si je viens ! 
_


----------



## elsylvano (11 Octobre 2007)

Moi je veux bien venir aussi...j'habite rue du Guesclin...donc à moins de 30 mètres


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2007)

elsylvano a dit:


> Moi je veux bien venir aussi...j'habite rue du Guesclin...donc à moins de 30 mètres




Inscris-toi en haut.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Octobre 2007)

Ca bouge au niveau d'Apple ! Si la date n'est pas encore officiellement le 24 au soir, il se pourrait bien que ce soit plus t&#244;t (!) ou que Apple nous r&#233;serve une surprise !

Restez &#224; l'&#233;coute


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2007)

On reste branch&#233;


----------



## dactilus (12 Octobre 2007)

Je suis nouveau sur rennes.....Il est où l'apple center ?


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2007)

Rue de Clisson 

Voir ici : http://www.dxm.fr/ousommesnous/rennes.html

Edit : mince l'adresse n'est plus bonne :hein: enfin...c'est bien Rue de Clisson


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (12 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Rue de Clisson
> 
> Voir ici : http://www.dxm.fr/ousommesnous/rennes.html
> 
> Edit : mince l'adresse n'est plus bonne :hein: enfin...c'est bien Rue de Clisson



2, rue de Montfort   on déménagé il y a deux ans :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (12 Octobre 2007)

Oups d&#233;sol&#233;e, en fait je connais la route, je regarde m&#234;me plus les plaques :sick:

 donc le site est &#224; jour, tout va bien, je m'en vais >>> []


----------



## dactilus (15 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> 2, rue de Montfort   on d&#233;m&#233;nag&#233; il y a deux ans :rateau:



Vu, 1p&#233;kabl 

merci


----------



## MamaCass (16 Octobre 2007)

Alors c'est le 24 ou le 26 ? 

Vous aurez du l&#233;opard en stock ou faut le pr&#233;commander ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Octobre 2007)

[mauvaise foi]
J'ai toujours parl&#233; du 26 !
[/mauvaise foi]



On les aura en stock quelques jours avant et on devrait faire notre soir&#233;e... ben je sais plus l&#224; du coup 

Le mardi soir ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## macmarco (16 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> [mauvaise foi]
> J'ai toujours parlé du 26 !
> [/mauvaise foi]
> 
> ...




Le mardi soir, c'est le 23...
Donc, 23, 24 ou 26 ??  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (16 Octobre 2007)

Officiellement Leopard ne doit pas &#234;tre vendu avant le 26 octobre &#224; 18 heures...

Je pense que vous devriez plut&#244;t faire la soir&#233;e le 26...


----------



## clochelune (16 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si tu veux venir  &#224; la soir&#233;e Clochelune, pas de probl&#232;me pour l'h&#233;bergement



merci &#224; toi MamaCass!
promis, &#231;a sera pour une autre fois, je compte bien passer sur Rennes, mais pour le moment, pas possible!

bon, &#231;a se fera le 24 ou le 26 du coup cette soir&#233;e puisque L&#233;opard sort le 26 ?

en tout cas, amusez-vous bien! et racontez-nous (j'adore &#233;couter aux portes ;-)
et MamaCass, je passerai un de ces quatre avec MacBook et L&#233;o par chez toi

en fait, pense &#224; faire, si &#231;a ne l'est d&#233;j&#224;, un topic avec la clean install etc pour la sortie de L&#233;opard!
quand tu auras le temps! &#231;a devrait int&#233;resser bien du monde ;-)
bon t'as qu'&#224; demander que tous se c&#244;tisent pour t'offrir L&#233;opard en vue d'un autre beau tutoriel ;-)


----------



## clochelune (16 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _il faut que j'en discute avec le second conducteur si je viens !
> _



ah! mieux vaudrait dormir sur place pour que tous puissent trinquer ;-) mais c'est pas toujours possible! il te faut un conducteur non buveur!! dur dur!


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2007)

_vu la distance qui me s&#233;pare de DXM nantes, je sais pas si je vais pas faire faux bond &#224; mon cher F. et aller voir Eric&#8230; au point nous pourrons y aller &#224; pied&#8230; 

pour Rennes, je n'ai certes plus de logis rennais mais si je viens &#224; Rennes, l'un de nous ne boira pas trop (rassure-toi, je pratique le BOB &#224; la Belge&#8230; comprenne qui pourra ! )
_


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (17 Octobre 2007)

oops ! Le 26 c'est bien un vendredi et non un mardi, comme l'indiquait le calendrier... de novembre 

Donc soir&#233;e le vendredi 26 au 2, rue de Montfort &#224; 19h heure locale


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_c'est bien &#231;a un vendredi, ya moins d'&#233;tudiants place Ste Anne&#8230; 

d'ailleurs, les photos du vendredi matin sont toujours int&#233;ressantes dans ta ville mon bon F. 
_


----------



## MamaCass (17 Octobre 2007)




----------



## ebrabants (17 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _vu la distance qui me sépare de DXM nantes, je sais pas si je vais pas faire faux bond à mon cher F. et aller voir Eric au point nous pourrons y aller à pied
> 
> pour Rennes, je n'ai certes plus de logis rennais mais si je viens à Rennes, l'un de nous ne boira pas trop (rassure-toi, je pratique le BOB à la Belge comprenne qui pourra ! )
> _



c'est tres bien le BOB a la belge, foi de belge immigré en bretagne (c'est politique ce que j'écris là)

eric


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2007)

_ah zut, j'avais jamais entendu ton accent fieu, t'es de o&#249; ?

(moi je suis &#224; quelques pourcents belges wallons et &#224; 25&#37; flamand fran&#231;ais&#8230; )_


----------



## ebrabants (19 Octobre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _ah zut, j'avais jamais entendu ton accent fieu, t'es de où ?
> 
> (moi je suis à quelques pourcents belges wallons et à 25% flamand français )_



tu vises lille, une fois

tu remontes au nord, deux fois

et la , fieu tu tombes sur un bled, maneke, que tournais ca s'appelle.

Ca est la que j'ai grandis toute ma jeunesse de rastakouere, trois fois

 

a prononcer avec un max d'accent bruxellois svp


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2007)

h&#233;h&#233;&#8230;


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (19 Octobre 2007)

Attention, hors sujet les Nantais ! :modo:


----------



## bertrand b. (19 Octobre 2007)

Question bête : aurez-vous le jour même un family pack ? 

Si c'est le cas .... hummmmm ;-)

B.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Octobre 2007)

Nous n'aurons que les version monoposte. Pas de version familiale ni de version gratuite pour les machines achet&#233;es en octobre.

On verra ce que l'on va recevoir...


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Octobre 2007)

Pour les versions gratuites, il faudra aller sur le site Apple, sur cette page.

Pour les autres, les acheteurs  rendez-vous à 18h à la Boutique.

Chenin, kirs, jus de fruits et divers amuse-gueule vous attendront... :love: 

Attention on fermera la Boutique à 16h30 pour les préparatifs.


----------



## thebestofmen (20 Octobre 2007)

Pas cool je serais bien venu mais je bosse de 14 à 22h toute la semaine 
Mais bon pas grave j'ai commandé Léopard sur le site d'apple vu que j'ai acheté mon imac la semaine dernière


----------



## McBZH (21 Octobre 2007)

Coucou
Et ceux de Saint-Brieuc, y peuvent venir ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (22 Octobre 2007)

Si ils ont le courage de prendre la route, ils seront les bienvenus. R&#233;gime jus d'orange obligatoire par contre


----------



## miz_ici (26 Octobre 2007)

Et ceux de Guingamp ?
Je vais peut etre passer ce soir, vers 19H (je fini le taff à 18H)
Par contre, j'voulais savoir, y'a moyen d'acheter le précieux aprés 19 pendant la soirée ou c'est juste une orgie alcoolisée ? 
Parceque quitte à me déplacer, j'emmenerais bien mon chéquier avec moi  pour repartir avec cette petite galette tant attendue


----------



## MamaCass (26 Octobre 2007)

Ah ben attends moi j'y vais pour voir les copains :love: mais je repars pas sans mon l&#233;opard, non mais 

Sinon, j'ai un copain de Brest qui fait la route pour f&#234;ter L&#233;opard, ah ces passionn&#233;s...

:love: :love: :love:

Le champ' est au frais ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Octobre 2007)

Je vais finir tard ce soir, je ne pourrais pas viendre 

A une prochaine


----------



## miz_ici (26 Octobre 2007)

Bon, vous m'gardez des petits four(et un félin) ? Je serais là vers 19H !


----------



## MamaCass (26 Octobre 2007)

Et au fait c'est &#224; 18h ou 19h ? :affraid:


----------



## miz_ici (27 Octobre 2007)

Haha, c'était trés simpa. Premiére fois que je vois EN VRAI (wouhou trop bien) quelques macgéens. Et en plus c'est des gens bien (vous emballez pas, c'est juste pour la rime).
Bon ben j'suis bien content, j'ai récupéré ma précieuse boite  Maintenant le plus dur c'est de patienter pendant le clone du disque avant la clean instal :'(

A une prochaine ! 
(vous faites un p'tit truc pour la sortie d' iPhone ? )

Jonathan


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Octobre 2007)

miz_ici a dit:


> Haha, c'était trés simpa. Premiére fois que je vois EN VRAI (wouhou trop bien) quelques macgéens. Et en plus c'est des gens bien (vous emballez pas, c'est juste pour la rime).
> Bon ben j'suis bien content, j'ai récupéré ma précieuse boite  Maintenant le plus dur c'est de patienter pendant le clone du disque avant la clean instal :'(
> 
> A une prochaine !
> ...



Merci :love: 

Eh bien pour l'iPhone, il se pourrait que l'on fasse quelque chose en partenariat avec Orange ! On y travaille...

Je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir informés en priorité !


----------



## macmarco (27 Octobre 2007)

En effet, c'était très sympa cette soirée !!!


----------



## MamaCass (27 Octobre 2007)

C'&#233;tait trop bien :love: :love: :love:

L&#233;opard ronronne comme un chaton, c'est le pied, bref que du positif 

Merci &#224; toute l'&#233;quipe de DXM, c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s sympa et les petits canap&#233;s tr&#232;s bons :rose: 

Qui a pris de photos au fait ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (28 Octobre 2007)

Merci :love: 

Les photos vont être dispos ce week end sur mon .Mac


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (28 Octobre 2007)

Les photos sont disponibles !


----------



## macmarco (28 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Les photos sont disponibles !




Super !  :love:
Et encore merci !


----------



## MamaCass (29 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour les photos, j'ai une t&#234;te &#224; faire peur  :rose: 

Tr&#232;s sympa la galerie et merci encore pour la soir&#233;e


----------



## miz_ici (29 Octobre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> j'ai une tête à faire peur  :rose:


Et moi donc ? http://gallery.mac.com/franck.bremeault#100088/DSC_0653&bgcolor=black

Hahahha


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (29 Octobre 2007)

Allez soyez pas trop durs avec vous, vous avez tous un grand sourire


----------



## miz_ici (30 Octobre 2007)

En même temps, quand on est en train de découvrir léo' on ne peut avoir qu'un ENORME sourire 
Le prochaine fois je penserais à amener mon matos ! c'est tellement plus rigolo d'étre derriére l'objectif


----------



## MamaCass (30 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Allez soyez pas trop durs avec vous, vous avez tous un grand sourire



C'est vrai  On était tous contents d'être là :love: :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Les photos sont disponibles !



Trop bon, y a un prof et un pote à moi dessus :love:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Octobre 2007)

T'es en archi Dark ?


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> T'es en archi Dark ?


Non non, &#224; l'INSA en info, pourquoi ?


----------



## miz_ici (22 Novembre 2007)

Salut !
Comme vous l'avez tous vu, ORANGE vend ses iPhone en AvantPremiere mercedi prochain à partir de 18h30 à Rennes, place république. Moi j'y serai. Est-ce que L'apple Store de Rennes prévoi quelque chose pour cette soirée ? Est-ce que des MacGéens, ont prévu un petit truc ?
J'ai hate de l'avoir cette petite machine


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Novembre 2007)

On devait lancer les négos avec Orange pour y participer sur Rennes et Nantes, mais je crois que ce sera un peu court pour le lancement... dommage.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour ça n'a rien avoir avec le sujet initial mais bon comme j'habite au alentour de Rennes

Je viens tout juste d'acquérir mon iMac et mon Macbook , j'aurais aimé dialoguer par MSN ou pourquoi pas ichat avec des Mac Users 

Merci de me répondre en MP , je vous communiquerais mon adresse  

Soyez nombreux Rennes en Force


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2008)

c'est où Rennes ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2008)

Juste au dessus de Nantes


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est où Rennes ?


DT©


----------



## malikoum (7 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est où Rennes ?




Ce lien va pouvoir t aider 

http://maps.google.fr/maps?f=q&hl=fr&geocode=&time=&date=&ttype=&q=rennes&ie=UTF8&z=12&om=1

M


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (7 Janvier 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est où Rennes ?



En Ligue 1


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2008)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> En Ligue 1



parce qu'il y a des gens ici qui ont si peu de goûts pour aimer le foot ?!! (leçon de troll n°1 )


----------

